# [Q] Mali 450MP4 vs Adreno 305 vs. Adreno 320



## andy_ray (Jun 27, 2014)

Can anyone compare among Mali 450MP4, Adreno 305 and Adreno 320? Which one is best for gaming and multi-tasking?

Mali 450MP4 does have 4 cores but is the performance good enough? A lot of phones like Alcatel OneTouvh Idol X+ are using Mali GPU with Mediatek processor.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 28, 2014)

andy_ray said:


> Can anyone compare among Mali 450MP4, Adreno 305 and Adreno 320? Which one is best for gaming and multi-tasking?
> 
> Mali 450MP4 does have 4 cores but is the performance good enough? A lot of phones like Alcatel OneTouvh Idol X+ are using Mali GPU with Mediatek processor.

Click to collapse



Adreno 320 is obviously better than the 305. MediaTek sucks. I don't know how the Mali 450 compares to the Adrenos, but MT sucks.


----------



## Mbariah (Jul 7, 2014)

Adreno 320 (100%)>>Mali 450MP4(70%)>>Adreno 305(33%)

the percentages give you a fair idea of how powerful each is compared to the adreno 320...

for more..

http://kyokojap.myweb.hinet.net/gpu_gflops/


----------

